# Poor Pixel



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My poor little girly! The groomer came today to clip her. Now I want to preface this with the fact that my groomer is a very, VERY nice woman, and does a lovely job. She comes to my house and clips Pixel and she also comes when I'm away to bathe and comb out Panda and Kodi. When she clips Pixel, I am right there with her every moment. Today, while she was scissoring Pixel's face, Pixel moved fast, just as she was cutting, and she snipped the edge of her tongue! Poor baby! It bled like crazy! I took her to the veterinary ER, and they had to put her to sleep to stitch her tongue. She's back home, with pain meds, antibiotics and anti-inflamatories, but is feeling pretty sorry for herself. 

The groomer feels terrible, and is paying the vet bill. So she is doing everything possible. But I still feel bad for my little girlie!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh no, I'm SO sorry this has happened to your baby! I was not expecting that when reading your post...I can't imagine the pain, thinking about when I bite my tongue or get a sore, ouch! I'm sure your groomer is devastated and how great of her to offer to pay the vet bill. Hoping for a quick recovery for little Pixel!!!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yikes! Poor thing. 
I hate it when Link would always turn around and lick when I trim his nails or his feet because he doesn't like them. I had to keep pushing his head away so I don't accidentally cut his tongue.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no....ouchy!!! I'm sooo sorry to hear this happened to Pixel! That must have been very scary! Your groomer must feel terrible. Accidents can happen so fast... The groomer always asks me to go away while she trims the furkids faces. It would be so easy to cut the tongue because my two always pant when groomed. Hoping Pixel's little tongue heals quickly.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh goodness..so sorry to read that this, but thanks for sharing. These things happen (as they do to children as well, no matter how careful you are), hope Pixel feels better quickly. As someone else said, we all know how it feels to bite your tongue or accidentally cut it...very unpleasant.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor sweet Miss Pixel. I hope she feels better soon. Your husband must be so sad seeing her in pain. Get well soon little cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Oh no....ouchy!!! I'm sooo sorry to hear this happened to Pixel! That must have been very scary! Your groomer must feel terrible. Accidents can happen so fast... The groomer always asks me to go away while she trims the furkids faces. It would be so easy to cut the tongue because my two always pant when groomed. Hoping Pixel's little tongue heals quickly.


Thanks. She was a sad sack last night (probably from the anesthesia... she did poorly with it when she was spayed too) but seems much brighter this morning. The hardest part is getting the meds into her. She's wise to me wrapping them in cream cheese, so I just had to stuff them down her throat this morning... which made me feel bad with her sore mouth! But She has to have the antibiotic, and I think I should keep ahead of the pain by giving her the pain killer for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Pixel, you, and the groomer, too! I cut my finger with the grooming scissors two weeks ago, bled for hours, and it still hurts. Cutting the tongue would be a whole lot worse. OUCH! And stitches, too...I'd think that will be a great nuisance to her and she might really work at them to "rub them out."

I know that you'll keep the meds in her, you'll figure it out, because you are a fabulous mommy to your
pups!

Heal fast, little Pixel!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Ouch!! Poor pixel! I hope she heals quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh my! Poor baby! Sending lots of love and healing vibes!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Poor Pixel! I hope she recovers quickly. Can she get liquid antibiotics? Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

can happen to anyone.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Karen! Poor little baby girl! I can't even imagine how that must have hurt. I can imagine, however, how both you and the groomer must have felt. I hope this doesn't make her afraid of the groomer in the future!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Miss Pixel is feeling better soon. I know how bad your groomer must feel. Molly made a sudden move while I was doing her nails and I ended up cutting one of her paw pads. It bled like crazy and I felt horrible about it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'm so sorry for Pixel, you, and the groomer, too! I cut my finger with the grooming scissors two weeks ago, bled for hours, and it still hurts. Cutting the tongue would be a whole lot worse. OUCH! And stitches, too...I'd think that will be a great nuisance to her and she might really work at them to "rub them out."
> 
> I know that you'll keep the meds in her, you'll figure it out, because you are a fabulous mommy to your
> pups!
> ...


Awww, thanks. SO FAR, she's leaving her mouth alone, and doesn't seem particularly bothered by it. But I am giving her the pain meds by the clock, not just waiting for her to get painful. I'll do that for at least another day, before seeing how she does with less. She has to have the anti-inflammatories for 5 days for sure, and I suspect that helps somewhat with discomfort too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

April R said:


> Poor Pixel! I hope she recovers quickly. Can she get liquid antibiotics? Our thoughts are with you.


No, unfortunately, the Clavamox is pills, as is the pain killer (Tramadol). The Meloxicam (anti-inflammatory) is in syringe doses, though, so that one is easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> can happen to anyone.


I'm glad people are understanding that. I haven't posted ANYTHING about it on FB, because I know things can turn into a lynch mob there, and I really don't think the groomer deserves that. It was a total accident.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Poor Pixel, Poor Groomer, and Poor Karen and DH! Time heals all wounds . . . Hoping for a speedy recovery for you all!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Poor little Pixel. I hoe she feels better soon.
Please let her know Henry & I are thinking of her. A special belly rub from us please.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh no!! If it's anything like a human when we bite our tongue or something...ouch! I always think of things like that...scissors around eyes etc..and I don' even have mine yet! Hope she feels better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Poor Pixel, Poor Groomer, and Poor Karen and DH! Time heals all wounds . . . Hoping for a speedy recovery for you all!


She's definitely already feeling better this evening.. She was playing with Panda a little, even though the pain meds are still making her a bit sleepy. That's probably good, because she's supposed to take it easy, and not get her blood pumping too much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

catlady said:


> Oh no!! If it's anything like a human when we bite our tongue or something...ouch! I always think of things like that...scissors around eyes etc..and I don' even have mine yet! Hope she feels better!


I actually think it may have happened partially because the groomer was being so careful of her eyes, when cutting arounfpd her face. That little tongue flicked out JUST at the wrong time!  She's definitely feeling much better tonight, though!


----------



## Helen & Willow (Jan 18, 2017)

We're so sorry to hear this about Pixel. I know the groomer is beside herself even though it was an accident...
If Pixel can chew, try putting the pill inside a Pill Pocket. I have always been able to get my dogs to take their meds this way no matter how poorly they felt. I buy the large ones (Peanut Butter flavor) that are made for capsules and just break off pieces that are the right size to wrap around the pill. Good luck and keep us posted about her recovery. Willow and I are sending many "get well quickly" wishes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been giving Scout half a tab of Tramadol wrapped in soft cheese. He gulps that down and wants more. 😊 Good to hear your little girl is feeling better!


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Lilysmom said:


> Omg. I'm so sorry. That is not at all what I thought that story was going either. I was thinking a bad haircut or shave one section which would have been much better scenario. I cannot imagine how scary that was for you both. The mouth is so sensitive anyway. Poor thing.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh Karen, I am so sorry for Pixel. What a freaky, awful thing to happen. I am really glad she is starting to feel better. Hugs Pixel.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Poor Pixel, you, and the groomer. You can't predict a "darting tongue." Hope she is doing well today. Have a relaxing day, Karen; you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Poor, poor baby! I am so sorry, but know that Pixel has the best private duty nurse around!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear about little Pixel! Lucky for her that she has such a knowledgeable and level headed Mommy! And a nice groomer to both. Happy healing.
xoxox


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I was away for a couple of days and am just seeing this thread. So glad that Pixel is feeling better. And how thoughtful of you, Karen to not want to damage the groomer's reputation because of this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

helenmeyer1 said:


> We're so sorry to hear this about Pixel. I know the groomer is beside herself even though it was an accident...
> If Pixel can chew, try putting the pill inside a Pill Pocket. I have always been able to get my dogs to take their meds this way no matter how poorly they felt. I buy the large ones (Peanut Butter flavor) that are made for capsules and just break off pieces that are the right size to wrap around the pill. Good luck and keep us posted about her recovery. Willow and I are sending many "get well quickly" wishes.


Unfortunately, she doesn't like pill pockets... any flavor. We've tried them all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I've been giving Scout half a tab of Tramadol wrapped in soft cheese. He gulps that down and wants more. &#128522; Good to hear your little girl is feeling better!


She only gets 1/4 tablet of Tramadol, so its very small. She seems to be able to smell it in ANYTHING I try to put it in. So I've bust been tossing it in the back of her throat and holding her mouth closed until she swallows it. I wish I could do it a kinder way, but so far, she has refused everything I've tried, and THEN I have to stick a slimy WET pill down her throat! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lilysmom said:


> Lilysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Omg. I'm so sorry. That is not at all what I thought that story was going either. I was thinking a bad haircut or shave one section which would have been much better scenario. I cannot imagine how scary that was for you both. The mouth is so sensitive anyway. Poor thing.
> ...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> She only gets 1/4 tablet of Tramadol, so its very small. She seems to be able to smell it in ANYTHING I try to put it in. So I've bust been tossing it in the back of her throat and holding her mouth closed until she swallows it. I wish I could do it a kinder way, but so far, she has refused everything I've tried, and THEN I have to stick a slimy WET pill down her throat! :laugh:


Scout wouldn't take the Tramadol without it being hidden in soft cheese. He can have 25mg twice daily which seems like a large dose for a little doggie. I only gave it at bedtime the first two weeks after surgery. He slept soundly through the night. Now he loves the crate and spends most of his time there with the door open! Pixel is so little she must be very sleepy.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Ouch! Poor Pixel. Like so many others, I was expecting a oops haircut. Good you shared Pixels experience. Helps to keep us more vigilant when grooming our pups. Accidents happen. Havs move fast. I know the groomer feels terrible. Good she stepped up and is paying ER bill. Hope Pixel continues to do well in her recovery. Great mom. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Scout wouldn't take the Tramadol without it being hidden in soft cheese. He can have 25mg twice daily which seems like a large dose for a little doggie. I only gave it at bedtime the first two weeks after surgery. He slept soundly through the night. Now he loves the crate and spends most of his time there with the door open! Pixel is so little she must be very sleepy.


She's really not. She hasn't been as wild as she CAN be, but that's probably a good thing!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Poor baby! I hold Tux's face when I cut, and tell him real quietly to hold still. For some reason he does. He seems to sense I have a huge weapon in my hand. I usually position my hands and fingers around his snout so that if I slip I'm the one who gets cut. (and I can say I have cut myself once or twice). I feel for you cause I know how much we can't stand to see our furry kids hurt or in pain. Pixel will be fine and hopefully will forget all about it. Your poor groomer must be feeling awful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> Poor baby! I hold Tux's face when I cut, and tell him real quietly to hold still. For some reason he does. He seems to sense I have a huge weapon in my hand. I usually position my hands and fingers around his snout so that if I slip I'm the one who gets cut. (and I can say I have cut myself once or twice). I feel for you cause I know how much we can't stand to see our furry kids hurt or in pain. Pixel will be fine and hopefully will forget all about it. Your poor groomer must be feeling awful!


She actually WAS staying still. She only moved her tongue!  You can't trim their mustache f you have your hand around their muzzle...


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Just catching up after a couple weeks of taking a break from all things online. I do hope little Pixel is feeling better soon. I can't imagine how much that hurt. I just spent four hours at the vet with an elderly cat. It's so hard to see our babies suffer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Just catching up after a couple weeks of taking a break from all things online. I do hope little Pixel is feeling better soon. I can't imagine how much that hurt. I just spent four hours at the vet with an elderly cat. It's so hard to see our babies suffer.


Thanks, she's definitely doing better. I did give her another pain pill tonight, because she just couldn't seem to settle. I don't KNOW whether it was pain, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad she's doing better! Keep it up, Pixel.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just catching up on this whole story.....I feel just awful for that sweet baby!!! That must have been so traumatic for all of you!! So glad she is doing better !


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

:surprise::crying: poor baby!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rascal's mom said:


> :surprise::crying: poor baby!!


She's all better now! Back on her regular food, all meds finished, and as far as I can see, the stitches seem to be gone. It was traumatic for all of us when it happened, but I think the groomer was the MOST traumatized!!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

krandall said:


> She actually WAS staying still. She only moved her tongue!  You can't trim their mustache f you have your hand around their muzzle...


Actually you can hold them while trimming the muzzle. (Wish I had a photo.) I "line" cut like salons do hair. You hold the muzzle hair out to the side of their muzzle with it pinched between your first two fingers so that the hair is spread out the length of your finger. Then you clip the ends off and try not to get your fingers at the same time. The rest of your your hand is clasped around their muzzle at the same time if that makes sense?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

goldanimals said:


> Actually you can hold them while trimming the muzzle. (Wish I had a photo.) I "line" cut like salons do hair. You hold the muzzle hair out to the side of their muzzle with it pinched between your first two fingers so that the hair is spread out the length of your finger. Then you clip the ends off and try not to get your fingers at the same time. The rest of your your hand is clasped around their muzzle at the same time if that makes sense?


I took this photo with the hand that would normally be spreading out the freshly brushed hair and holding the scissors. Tux has nasty mouth in this photo since his face has not been brushed or cleaned today. I just wanted to illustrate what works for me. If the muzzle hair is brushed and cleaned you can get nice even cuts.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I had a Maltese that a groomer did tbis too, she was terrified to even tell me when I came to pick him up, she was doi g hid topp lip a d had the scissors pointed towards him and snipped his toungue, it head ok, but he always had a slit in his toungue after that, he loved his groomer, and didnt seem mad at her or anything, no stitches were required. He never minded going back, so she will be ok, although your baby got it much worse than mine did. Its not easy to groom 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a very experienced groomer, and very careful and gentle. When working on animals, things can just happen. The barber sliced my son's ear once when he was a kid, and he was sitting completely still! :laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going for my own haircut in a few minutes, will be sure to hold very still, and keep my fingers crossed! :rockon:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'm going for my own haircut in a few minutes, will be sure to hold very still, and keep my fingers crossed! :rockon:


Just, whatever you do, DON'T stick your tongue out!!! ound:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer always holds Scout's muzzle because he has a bad habit of quickly jerking his head back. She likes it very quiet when trimming his head. Good to hear little Pixel's tongue is all better!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

This thread needs a photo now . . .

:wink2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad to hear that Pixel is all better. Hope it doesn't make her afraid of the groomer.


----------

